# 2013 Trek Madone 7 Series P1 Finally built



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I had this frame laying around and I decided to order in the rest of the parts to finally complete it. I was missing the Crank, FD and shifters.
Comes in at 14.02lbs, I can probably get it down another 1.5lbs but i'm quite happy with that weight.


Trek 7 series P1 frame
Zipp 202 Firecrest
Pro Stealth Evo bar/stem
Red 22
Dura Ace 9000 Direct Mount brakes


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

r1lee said:


> I had this frame laying around and I decided to order in the rest of the parts to finally complete it. I was missing the Crank, FD and shifters.
> Comes in at 14.02lbs, I can probably get it down another 1.5lbs but i'm quite happy with that weight.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see it finished, really impressed you got it down to 14lbs...I have 2 7.9's and both are really close to 16lbs built. 
Here is the 2013-- 

and the 2014--


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

inthesticks said:


> Nice to see it finished, really impressed you got it down to 14lbs...I have 2 7.9's and both are really close to 16lbs built.
> Here is the 2013--
> 
> and the 2014--


incredible colors man, i don't know if i could do it 
so the 2014 is very similar aside from different logo colors?


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

r1lee said:


> incredible colors man, i don't know if i could do it
> so the 2014 is very similar aside from different logo colors?


The colors are a bit different, if your going to get a P1 might as well make sure no one else is going to match it, we call it skittles...wild berry skittles was in '12 (wifes bike, see below). Yes, same build. The 7 series '14 frame is different than the '13 (chain stays for one).



Next to the '13....


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

inthesticks said:


> The colors are a bit different, if your going to get a P1 might as well make sure no one else is going to match it, we call it skittles...wild berry skittles was in '12 (wifes bike, see below). Yes, same build. The 7 series '14 frame is different than the '13 (chain stays for one).
> 
> 
> 
> Next to the '13....



yes, love the fact that you have the courage to do it and ride it. I think they look supercool, but i just couldn't do it.

what was the chainstay change from '13 to '14?


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

r1lee said:


> what was the chainstay change from '13 to '14?


From Bicycling magazine:

"The most significant change is to the chainstays, which now feature a revised carbon layup and a tweaked shape. In addition, the company’s designers changed the lug that joins the bottom bracket and chainstay. Both modifications, Trek says, aim to improve ride feel and increase braking performance.

Road Brand Manager Michael Mayer explained further that the new shapes better work better work with direct-mount style brakes, which increases power, helps the rear wheel track straight, and minimizes brake rub. He added that the bike’s new carbon layup, designed to improve the bike’s ride feel, is the final variant of a process that saw Trek employees evaluate 300 different combinations during combined lab-, and road testing. "


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

r1lee said:


> yes, love the fact that you have the courage to do it and ride it. I think they look supercool, but i just couldn't do it.
> 
> what was the chainstay change from '13 to '14?


The chain stay change is noticeable on the inside of the stays, it has a "notch/hump" sticking out, suppose to strengthen it some. Otherwise I dont see any other differences between the two. 
Yeah we get some comments on the bike colors, everyone seems to like them. To be brutally honest I also have a 2011 6 series P1 that I love to ride over the 7 series, that is my first go to bike to ride on a daily basis. Wife loves her 2012 6 Series also (she ordered an SLR last month, should be in soon). 

I am still super impressed that yours is just over 14lbs...wow.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

kookieCANADA said:


> From Bicycling magazine:
> 
> "The most significant change is to the chainstays, which now feature a revised carbon layup and a tweaked shape. In addition, the company’s designers changed the lug that joins the bottom bracket and chainstay. Both modifications, Trek says, aim to improve ride feel and increase braking performance.
> 
> Road Brand Manager Michael Mayer explained further that the new shapes better work better work with direct-mount style brakes, which increases power, helps the rear wheel track straight, and minimizes brake rub. He added that the bike’s new carbon layup, designed to improve the bike’s ride feel, is the final variant of a process that saw Trek employees evaluate 300 different combinations during combined lab-, and road testing. "


....my '13 was used for this testing (Honestly). Mr Mayer is a great rider himself, rode a few times together, he rides for Trek Midwest Team (as does my wife).


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Has the rear brake mounting caused any issues? Does it improve the ride? (By removing the bridge?) all of these bikes look GREAT! I love white and the bright colors, I love them, completely unique! Fabulous looking bike overall. Out of my reach right now, but the 5 series is within reach... Same brake mounts, I'm pretty sure. Thanks!


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

PBL450 said:


> Has the rear brake mounting caused any issues? Does it improve the ride? (By removing the bridge?) all of these bikes look GREAT! I love white and the bright colors, I love them, completely unique! Fabulous looking bike overall. Out of my reach right now, but the 5 series is within reach... Same brake mounts, I'm pretty sure. Thanks!


Caused issues...not really, many are not a fan of it because they are a little bit harder to set up (if you dont know what your doing), and because of location a bit harder to maintain. They claimed by opening up the seat stays would improve ride quality, maybe a bit more aero, to be honest I think it rides pretty much the same as my 6 series. Sure is no Domane or Boone in ride quality..lol.
Absolutely nothing wrong with a 5 series, you get a great deal compared to the 6 or 7 series...seriously. The only difference is the carbon and carbon layup (also built overseas), and about $5k for what 1-2lbs (unless you have r1's superlight..) than its 3 lbs.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> Has the rear brake mounting caused any issues? Does it improve the ride? (By removing the bridge?) all of these bikes look GREAT! I love white and the bright colors, I love them, completely unique! Fabulous looking bike overall. Out of my reach right now, but the 5 series is within reach... Same brake mounts, I'm pretty sure. Thanks!


For 2015 there is no Madone 5 series (only 7 and 2 series) and only the 7 series has the BB direct mount brakes.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

kookieCANADA said:


> For 2015 there is no Madone 5 series (only 7 and 2 series) and only the 7 series has the BB direct mount brakes.


Very understandably, prob pushing to sell more of the Emonda line now. I have friends with the 5 series, they love them.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

kookieCANADA said:


> For 2015 there is no Madone 5 series (only 7 and 2 series) and only the 7 series has the BB direct mount brakes.


'14 leftover. I'm almost certain the seat stays were open and the brakes were BB mounted? I could be wrong on all fronts though. Discontinuing the 5 might make the price a little more negotiable perhaps? I just started riding this year on a CAAD 8 so it would be a huge upgrade! I guess the Emonda will replace the whole line soon?


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> '14 leftover. I'm almost certain the seat stays were open and the brakes were BB mounted? I could be wrong on all fronts though. Discontinuing the 5 might make the price a little more negotiable perhaps? I just started riding this year on a CAAD 8 so it would be a huge upgrade! I guess the Emonda will replace the whole line soon?


Yes the Madone 5 series has the BB direct mount brakes. I'm sure an LBS would discount it to move it out of inventory. As inthesticks wrote, probably to push Emonda sales.

I still think Trek will continue to have 3 types of road bikes: aero/endurance/climber. Maybe a new Madone coming down the road, that's even more aero than the current Madone.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

inthesticks said:


> The chain stay change is noticeable on the inside of the stays, it has a "notch/hump" sticking out, suppose to strengthen it some. Otherwise I dont see any other differences between the two.
> Yeah we get some comments on the bike colors, everyone seems to like them. To be brutally honest I also have a 2011 6 series P1 that I love to ride over the 7 series, that is my first go to bike to ride on a daily basis. Wife loves her 2012 6 Series also (she ordered an SLR last month, should be in soon).
> 
> I am still super impressed that yours is just over 14lbs...wow.


If i decided to go tubulars, put on my carbon seat, drop to a REd22 cassette from Shimano 9000, i can probably get her down to 13lbs or even less so.

I believe Trek is pushing the Emonda, but the redesign of the Madone will probably be very Aero. Just like Giant with their TCR line, which in 2015 has very few models available that were picked up from their local regions.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

I really like the bold colors. I feel that it makes you more noticeable to everyone on the road and that is desirable to me. I would like to see matching kit though. .........


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

Mcfarton said:


> I really like the bold colors. I feel that it makes you more noticeable to everyone on the road and that is desirable to me. I would like to see matching kit though. .........


Well here is the best I can do on the kit... Wife and I after after a charity ride.
https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=019e0ff9a0c99d0b0fb5b99777a8a31d&oe=5590998C


----------

